# Uno spazio per installare Gentoo

## looca

Buonasera,

sto provando a installare da cd live.

Ho fatto spazio dove avevo una partizione vuota che ho cancellato e che vorrei dedicare a Gentoo.

Sono qui

```
Command (m for help): n

Command action

   l   logical (5 or over)

   p   primary partition (1-4)

l

First sector (426495668-625137344, default 426495668): 

Using default value 426495668

Last sector, +sectors or +size{K,M,G} (426495668-625137344, default 625137344): 

Using default value 625137344

```

Come posso creare in tale spazio libero le tre partizioni di /boot di /root e di /home?

E la swap che ho già esistente devo comunque fargliela riconoscere o la riconosce da solo?

Grazie

Aggiunta.

Non ho salvato e ho ricominciato. Mostro lo stato delle mie partizioni

```
Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000889f0

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1              63     6249284     3124611   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda2         6252542   625137344   309442401+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5       100245663   131732999    15743668+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6       131733063   175156694    21711816   83  Linux

/dev/sda7       175156758   207559799    16201521   83  Linux

/dev/sda8       207559863   253489634    22964886   83  Linux

/dev/sda9       253489698   295114049    20812176   83  Linux

/dev/sda10      295114113   338682329    21784108+  83  Linux

/dev/sda11      338682393   380499524    20908566   83  Linux

/dev/sda12      380499588   426493619    22997016   83  Linux

/dev/sda13      426493683   625137344    99321831   83  Linux

/dev/sda14  *     6252544     7380991      564224   83  Linux

/dev/sda15        7383040    48799743    20708352   83  Linux

/dev/sda16       48801792   100245503    25721856   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

```

Io vorrei installare Gentoo in sda/13 e metter lì dentro /boot /root e /home

Posso farlo? E se sì, come?  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *looca wrote:*   

> Come posso creare in tale spazio libero le tre partizioni di /boot di /root e di /home?

 Premesso che /boot non è obbligatoria è solo consigliata, se hai più sistemi non è una cattiva idea condividerla (ed è sempre consigliato che sia primaria), idem per /home.

Non puoi creare ulteriori partizioni a meno che non ridimensioni la estesa e non crei una slice bsd (la doppia partizione estesa non è assolutamente consigliabile) o delle nuove primarie ma visto il partizionamento "strano" che riporti non mi sembri molto esperto e ti sconsiglio simili operazioni ( ennesima vittima dei wizard di certe distribuzioni dimm****?  :Twisted Evil:  ). *looca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Partition table entries are not in disk order
> ```
> ...

 non è per niente una buona cosa, rischi di perder tutto così e l'unica cosa che mi sento di raccomandarti è fare un backup e partizionare decentemente. In questo thread sono espresse le idee delle più comuni scuole di pensiero sull'argomento.

Non voglio dire che sia sbagliato usare un partizionamento complesso visto che sui mie dischi indulgo a bestialità del genere

```
Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *        2048     2099199     1048576   83  Linux

/dev/sda2         2099200     4196351     1048576   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         4196352   140511231    68157440    5  Esteso

/dev/sda4       140511232   320173055    89830912   a5  FreeBSD

/dev/sda5         4198400    20975615     8388608   83  Linux

/dev/sda6        20977664    33560575     6291456   83  Linux

/dev/sda7        33562624    75505663    20971520   83  Linux

/dev/sda8        75507712   140511231    32501760   83  Linux
```

```
8 partizioni:

#       inizio     fine      size     fstype   [fsize bsize   cpg]

  c: 140511232  320173055  179661824     unused        0     0       

  e: 140513280  182456320  41943041    unknown                      

  f: 182458369  224401409  41943041    unknown                      

  g: 224406459  299999999  75593541    unknown                      

  h: 300002048  320173055  20171008       swap
```

```
sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda4

 sda4: <bsd: sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 >
```

da notare che sono tutte linux, una swap è condivisa (in realtà l'altra serve per il suspend) e tutto questo solo per avere un chroot dove fare le prove dopo i --sync prima di aggiornare il sistema principale e gestire noexec, nodev etc. (se non cosa sia allora non ti serve avere tante partizioni).

Nota che se usi dei filesystem linux come reiser od xfs non devi dimenticare di lasciare un poco di spazio tra l'inizio della slice e l'inizio della prima partizione. *djinnZ wrote:*   

> c: 140511232
> 
> e: 140513280

  *looca wrote:*   

> E la swap che ho già esistente devo comunque fargliela riconoscere o la riconosce da solo?

 con gentoo è tutto manuale

----------

## looca

grazie mille dei consigli e dei suggerimenti.

Dato che al momento non mi urge fare backup ché ho da poco preso questo pc HP pro 3135 con processore AMD Athlon (tm) II X2 250 con 2GB di Ram e 300GB di memoria HD, e che ho partizionato il disco in modo strano perché volevo mettere varie distro. Ma ora c'ho ripensato. Cancello tutto e riparto da zero. Voglio cimentarmi con Gentoo, devo provarci anche se non sono molto esperto mi sembra che le guide siano in grado di "guidarmi"   :Very Happy:   passo passo verso l'installazione.

Solo una cosa: dato che mi piacerebbe mettere almeno un'altra distro da installare dopo Gentoo, mi potresti suggerire come partizioneresti il disco tu?

```
Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000f2ab3

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

Command (m for help): n

Command action

   e   extended

   p   primary partition (1-4)

p

Partition number (1-4, default 1): 1

First sector (2048-625142447, default 2048):
```

Grazie e abbi pazienza di queste domande da noobbio   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ti serve una partizione di boot di almeno 1GB per prima cosa. Se non hai almeno 8GB un ultariore GB per la swap ci vuole. Per il suspend devi avere una partizione di swap dedicata grande almeno quanto la ram + la ram video (nel senso che hai una scheda con 512 e 4GB di RAM 5GB vanno bene) e non  è una buona idea che siano condivise. le puoi anche creare alla fine del disco.

sda1 1G /boot

sda2 100GB estesa

sda3 200GB per /home o per documenti (o quel che ti pare) condivisa

ad occhio

in sda2 farei in sequenza una partizione swap, una per gentoo, una per l'altra distribuzione e le due swap per il supend (se pensi di usarlo e se è suppoortato).

Se sei alle prime armi non ti conviene cimentarti con partizionamenti complessi o con le slice.

Se l'altra distribuzione è binaria installala per prima ed usala direttamente per installare gentoo. Tutto quello che ti serve è poter avviare il chroot non serve il livecd.

Leggiti la discussione che ti ho indicato, anche se è lunga ed è datata i principi sono sempre gli stessi ed è validissima (solo le valutazioni sui vari fs non lo sono in parte perchè qualcosa è cambiato). Non per cattiveria ma non ho voglia di ripetere da capo le stesse cose.

----------

## looca

Benissimo, farò come dici - e seguendo il topic che mi hai indicato.   :Smile: 

Sì, sono alle prime armi con Gentoo e solo una cosa non mi è chiara (e se non ti arreco troppo disturbo, ti prego di chiarirmi).

Nel creare il partizionamento come tu mi suggerisci, la partizione /boot sarà condivisa dalle due distro?

E poi

 *Quote:*   

> in sda2 farei in sequenza una partizione swap, una per gentoo, una per l'altra distribuzione e le due swap per il supend (se pensi di usarlo e se è suppoortato). 

 

Allora, io ho 2GB di ram (che risultano sempre poi 1,7GB effettive e non so perché):

devo fare così?

sda5 2GB swap per Gentoo

sda6 2gb swap per Debian (o altra distro)

E per la scheda video? Quanto spazio visto che ho un ATI Radeon 4200

sda7 ?gb swap per il suspend di Gentoo

sda8 ?gb swap per il suspend di Debian

Grazie ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

ovvio che si. Di grub ne installi solo uno invece. La scheda video è mappata in ram (quindi sarebbero 2GB, nel dubbio fai direttamente 3GB) e dovrebbe essere da 256.

Se è debian è facile installala, lancia il chroot direttamente da li e ti insdtalli. Grub ti basta quello di debian swvi solo aggiungere a menu.lst l'immagine del kernel di gentoo.

----------

## looca

Ri-grazie   :Smile: 

vado a cimentarmi.

Farò sapere.

----------

